# Car crate



## gsdlover91

Okay Schutzhund people.... What kind of crate to use for the car? Need one by next Sunday. Preferably one that is not crazy expensive, and will last.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog

Aiden is 80-85lbs and I use a 36" wire crate in the car.

Car setup by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Edit: Should add that the crate was about $65 I think and it lasts well for us because Aiden is really well behaved in the crate (not a big spinner/chewer/digger etc)


----------



## gagsd

It really depends on the dog and what fits. I have two 450s airline crate side by side... and can thrown a third 36"inch wire crate in the back.
Make sure it is balanced and doesn't flip when you drive... learned that the hard way.... poor pup was standing in a sideways crate.


----------



## gsdlover91

Thanks for the replies. Alexis, I'm glad to see someone using a wire crate! I use that for his crate at home...and it is still pretty much in perfect condition. Most of the dogs at the club today were in the carrier type ones...and I was just worried he'd get bored and try to chew those. 

I have a Saturn Vue, with nothing in the trunk so it'd fit back there...these types of crates you want smaller than one for the house correct?

And another question...do you guys give your dogs anything to entertain themselves while they are in there?


----------



## GatorDog

gsdlover91 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Alexis, I'm glad to see someone using a wire crate! I use that for his crate at home...and it is still pretty much in perfect condition. Most of the dogs at the club today were in the carrier type ones...and I was just worried he'd get bored and try to chew those.
> 
> I have a Saturn Vue, with nothing in the trunk so it'd fit back there...these types of crates you want smaller than one for the house correct?
> 
> And another question...do you guys give your dogs anything to entertain themselves while they are in there?


I think crate size is just preference/what fits in the car best. I don't have anything in the crate at all except a bath mat on the pan. In that picture, I happened to have the bath mat in the washing machine, so the blanket was an exception lol.


----------



## Tim Connell

Depends on whether your dog is a crate buster while other dogs are being worked. The wire crate will last about 2 seconds with a high drive dog in it.


----------



## NancyJ

I am not schutzhund people but SAR and our dogs spend a lot of crate time

It was well worth the money to spend on a welded aluminum crate. We were fortunate when my car was on a slant and the dog's leg (Grim) went between the wire and the crate pan. It took a strong man reaching into his crate pushing up on him while I was feeding his paw back through the opening. It could easily have been a broken leg and would be had he not been the most amazing dog he was (whenever he was hurt he let us help him instead of thrashing about)

So

I refuse to travel a dog in a wire crate. I would use a vari-kennel but the welded aluminum is, to me, the one that will protect my dog and is an investment for the next several dogs. I got the Owens 55033 at around $500 it was the least expensive welded crate I could buy. How much would a broken leg have set me back? If money was not an object I would have gone custom.

Actually, at a SAR seminar I did see a dog make short order of a wire crate in the 10 minutes we were all gone doing an excercise and the dog came running up to his handler. I have also seen some team dogs bust crates. So if we carpool I drve and they use my crates instead of vice versa - one slam latch and an upper and lower latch is pretty secure (the new ones only have one slam latch..mmm..) plus I can lock the slam latch with a key which is a nice option some places we have to leave them.


----------



## Liesje

Crate type really depends on a lot of things, the most important one being how does your dog act? Some dogs bite bars, thrash around, bend the doors, etc. If you've got a dog that is neurotic in a kennel during bitework, you may not have much of a choice.

I use wire crates (except my puppy kennel which is plastic) and have never had an issue. I like wire for many reasons but the main thing is that my dogs have never busted out, destroyed one, or injured themselves on one.


----------



## Mooch

I finally got a metal crate for the back of my truck  
Before that I used it use a 36" vari kennel held down with ratchet straps 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have 2 36" crates side by side. 

Divider is not usually there between the crates... Zefra was in heat so I used a 48" metal crate pan as a divider between Stark and here in this photo.


----------



## lhczth

If you can afford it, I would eventually go with the aluminum custom crates. I finally was able to buy a used unit (2 dog) and it is the best money I have ever spent. They are lockable and will take a lot of abuse. I also use vari kennels (500 for my adults and smaller for younger dogs) and I have an old Furrari 450 because it fits nicely in the back seat of my truck.

Kustom Krates home page


----------



## gsdlover91

Thanks for the replies everyone 

I will look into all the options here..

And I have NO idea how he's going to act, since he hasn't been there yet. In his crate at home he's fine, doesnt bite or thrash or anything. But with other dogs around who knows.


----------



## gsdlover91

Seriously, how does everyone fit their German Shepherds in 36in long crates?!  I bought a kennel today that size, cause im pretty sure a 40in long crate will not fit in my car....and he is smushed in there while laying. I mean his paws are smushed in the front....Is this okay? Is he gonna out grow this thing because if so i'll just return it, it was 100 bucks.. Height wise and width wise it's fine. He can turn around and stand. :help:


----------



## mycobraracr

Can you test fit it in your car first? Take some measurements. See how big you can get. If you don't think he's going to fit then take it back and go bigger. Maybe time for a new dog vehicle.


----------



## onyx'girl

I have a 42" for my van or an XL Vari-kennel(700) my dog won't fit in anything smaller...and I don't want him cramping up when he has to be contained in the cold or heat. That is THE only reason I drive a mini-van....SUV's won't allow the height of a larger crate. 
I have a truck which does, but I can't control the temps in the cargo area during travel, so the fugly minivan is the dog ride. 
My dog always carries the sleeve to a club members cool jeep wrangler, he hates the fugly mini-van too!


----------



## gsdlover91

Well, I measured the width of the trunk earlier, 36 inches...length wise, it's not very long. I can put the seats down though, but then he'd be slightly angled......Hm. I'd hate to buy another HUGE wire crate like in my house...but I guess eventually it'd be useful for my second dog. The kennel is SO heavy...

Haha! And a dog friendly vehicle would be nice! Too bad I don't have money for that  Although I do have a Saturn Vue, which is a smaller SUV, so it's pretty big compared to some cars.........I need like an F450


----------



## gsdlover91

onyx'girl said:


> I have a 42" for my van or an XL Vari-kennel(700) my dog won't fit in anything smaller...and I don't want him cramping up when he has to be contained in the cold or heat. That is THE only reason I drive a mini-van....SUV's won't allow the height of a larger crate.
> I have a truck which does, but I can't control the temps in the cargo area during travel, so the fugly minivan is the dog ride.
> My dog always carries the sleeve to a club members cool jeep wrangler, he hates the fugly mini-van too!


LOL! Thats funny..

I am shopping around for a new (used) car in a few months...maybe a mini van is my calling. :blush:

Has anyone tried those car divider things? ...They separate the trunk from the rest of the car.


----------



## mycobraracr

gsdlover91 said:


> Well, I measured the width of the trunk earlier, 36 inches...length wise, it's not very long. I can put the seats down though, but then he'd be slightly angled......Hm. I'd hate to buy another HUGE wire crate like in my house...but I guess eventually it'd be useful for my second dog. The kennel is SO heavy...
> 
> Haha! And a dog friendly vehicle would be nice! Too bad I don't have money for that  Although I do have a Saturn Vue, which is a smaller SUV, so it's pretty big compared to some cars.........I need like an F450


Haha I have a F-150 and and it's too small. Four crates, the dog gear and my helper gear and it's packed! I have a crew cab just so I can still have a seat for me and the GF haha.

I would go bigger crate and fold the seats down. Make/find something to put under the crate to level it out. Most people I know with SUV's make them into big two seaters for their dogs.


----------



## gsdlover91

mycobraracr said:


> Haha I have a F-150 and and it's too small. Four crates, the dog gear and my helper gear and it's packed! I have a crew cab just so I can still have a seat for me and the GF haha.
> 
> I would go bigger crate and fold the seats down. Make/find something to put under the crate to level it out. Most people I know with SUV's make them into big two seaters for their dogs.


Darn! Guess that's out of the plans then. Mini van it is LOL.

Well, tomorrow I will take his crate from my room out there and see if it fits (his crate he fits in perfectly, plenty of space, its 40 in long) So if I can make it fit, I'll go return the kennel and buy a 40in long crate or kennel. 

Dog stuff can be so complicated! :crazy: You guys shoulda seen me (and Berlin because he HAD to be where I was, in the way) trying to get this giant thing out of the car. :help:


----------



## mycobraracr

I really want to get an excursion and make it a dedicated dog mobile. I want to build custom crates inside and storage for all my gear. Someday I will do it.


----------



## wildo

I built my own crates. You can see the process here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ures/223362-custom-car-kennel-56k-beware.html


----------



## gsdlover91

Juuuust kidding, apparently the kennel is 40in L x 30in H x 27in W. Which then, makes zero sense because his home crate which he has plenty of space in is 42x30x28.....

Wildo, i've read your thread about your custom car kennels, those are awesome! But I wont have 56K to blow for a looong looooooong time....


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I have a Kia Sorento and 2 dogs- the highest my kennel can be is 30 inches, and I use the Vari Kennels for both dogs- My older dog, Dooney, is a crate breaker- i put her crate in the back cargo area sideways so if she does bust the door off, she is still "locked in" so to speak. it enables me to leave the windows down and the back hatch open to get the air moving. Karma's crate sits up front with the back seats laid down, she is good and stays in the crate, but she is a spinner- Luckily the 2 crates fit tightly so everyone stays in place for the most part- I carry a duffel bag with all my dog gear that fits on the side pretty good. I want to get an explorer eventually with the metal crates for 3-4 dogs- LOL


----------



## NancyJ

gsdlover91 said:


> Darn! Guess that's out of the plans then. Mini van it is LOL.
> 
> Well, tomorrow I will take his crate from my room out there and see if it fits (his crate he fits in perfectly, plenty of space, its 40 in long) So if I can make it fit, I'll go return the kennel and buy a 40in long crate or kennel.
> 
> Dog stuff can be so complicated! :crazy: You guys shoulda seen me (and Berlin because he HAD to be where I was, in the way) trying to get this giant thing out of the car. :help:


One thing you *may* be able to do is put a platform over the wheel wells to get take advantage of the width in the back. Though you may have height issues fitting a crate. You then store stuff underneath the platform.


----------



## NancyJ

Dooney's Mom said:


> . I want to get an explorer eventually with the metal crates for 3-4 dogs- LOL


Had an Explorer full size (not the smaller 2 door) and was cramped to get two crates in it Though I could have fit a third one sidways, but that was with the rear seat removed and a platform built.


----------



## Liesje

gsdlover91 said:


> Wildo, i've read your thread about your custom car kennels, those are awesome! But I wont have 56K to blow for a looong looooooong time....



I think the 56K refers to dial-up users (as in, the amount of photos in the thread) and not the price.


----------



## wildo

Liesje said:


> gsdlover91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wildo, i've read your thread about your custom car kennels, those are awesome! But I wont have 56K to blow for a looong looooooong time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 56K refers to dial-up users (as in, the amount of photos in the thread) and not the price.
Click to expand...

Lies, I'm fairly certain that was intended as a joke! :rofl: (BTW- holy freakin' cute avatar pic!!)


----------



## gagsd

The 36" (36x24x27) are fine for my girls as they are on the small-medium size. It is a little cramped for my male. If we go on long trips he gets the back cargo area and/or I load up a big crate on top of the car and do a transfer when we get there.


----------



## Liesje

10lb puppy in a 42" kennel, talk about spoiled!


----------



## Galathiel

You people worrying about space ... I definitely was not thinking dog when we got our new car the end of November .. we were thinking fuel economy and comfort. (I didn't have a puppy in mind when we got the car). Eh, now what ... I have a Hyundai Sonata!!! And my puppy was born 4/3 so should be ready to come home the end of May. Argh. I guess it will just be sitting in the backseat in a harness when it gets bigger.


----------



## Liesje

I used to have a 4-door sedan like that. I used a Precision Pet suitcase crate, slide it in flat (since you can't get a crate through the door while it's up), then popped it up into place. The Precision Pet crate is the only one that can do this. I also had a seat cover to keep hair off the seats and keep the crate from gouging it. Worked pretty well actually and because of the size of the vehicle I didn't have to also worry about securing the crate, there was no where for it to go and it could not roll in that space. When I got a second dog, he also rode in a smaller puppy kennel on the back seat and when he grew up, I got a different vehicle.


----------



## wildo

Galathiel said:


> Argh. I guess it will just be sitting in the backseat in a harness when it gets bigger.


What's wrong with that? I have a very small subcompact hatchback and had my adult GSD harnessed in to the back seat for MANY years. I felt (and still feel) she was the MOST safe when harnessed to a seatbelt using a Champion seatbelt harness. I think she (and the puppy) are less safe in kennels- whether homemade or store bought.

Yes, harnesses can break when the force of impact of a crash is applied to them. But wire crates can absolutely break apart just the same. At least I knew that my harness was _actually _crash tested. I've yet to see a wire crate that can support that claim. Not to mention that the way you secure the wire crate to the car is likely not crash tested. My personal opinion is that the harness is the much safer option.


----------



## jourdan

Galathiel said:


> You people worrying about space ... I definitely was not thinking dog when we got our new car the end of November .. we were thinking fuel economy and comfort. (I didn't have a puppy in mind when we got the car). Eh, now what ... I have a Hyundai Sonata!!! And my puppy was born 4/3 so should be ready to come home the end of May. Argh. I guess it will just be sitting in the backseat in a harness when it gets bigger.


Hahaha that's how I felt when we brought Avery home at 7 months. He's been squished in the back of my husbands BMW 95' 5 series four door car. I finally after 9 months of having have a 95' 5 series station wagon for him. My husband automatically deemed it the dog mobile all I'm missing is my aluminum box for him in the trunk and I'm good to go. Avery goes nuts in his crate so a wire one is out of the question. I've seen too many videos of safety test with the plastic ones completely shattering upon impact providing virtually no protection. The aluminum box is the best option for the high speeds on the autobahn, I have a crazy heavy food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje

True that, there are 1 or 2 really nice, safe car harnesses for dogs. Not an option for me because of how I transport dogs (the crate also functions to keep the dogs safe from outsiders and is often locked while the vehicle is parked, since all the windows are open) and due to the nature of the training the dogs need an actual kennel, but for one dog in the back of a smaller care, for sure look into the harness. If I didn't already have 3 kennels in my van I would get one of those for Coke since he doesn't need a kennel.


----------



## blackshep

Galathiel said:


> You people worrying about space ... I definitely was not thinking dog when we got our new car the end of November .. we were thinking fuel economy and comfort. (I didn't have a puppy in mind when we got the car). Eh, now what ... I have a Hyundai Sonata!!! And my puppy was born 4/3 so should be ready to come home the end of May. Argh. I guess it will just be sitting in the backseat in a harness when it gets bigger.


I was 2 years into my lease when I got my pup. 

My 70lb+ female is squashed into a 36" crate which occupies exactly 100% of the back seat of my Honda Civic. Urgh...


I'm thinking I may get a Ford Escape off lease or something, I just have the one dog, and I'm hoping she can suffer the crate for another year. Poor dog. :blush:


----------



## FlyAway

I use a sturdy wire crate designed to be used in SUVs. About $100.


----------

